# My status....



## young (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

I'm from S-Korea and have been here in NZ for 4 years(studying/working).


My resident visa online status was changed to "Approved" last week.
Does it really mean my visa has been approved? or there are few more steps to go..? 

I haven't got mail yet so m still worried 
Pleeeeaaase let me know~!!

Points:165
EOI Selected on 3/Nov/2010
Got ITA on ??/Nov/2010
Application received on 5/Jan/2011

And no interview, no phone call.

Thanks!!!!

Young


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

young said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from S-Korea and have been here in NZ for 4 years(studying/working).
> 
> ...


Hi Young

It sounds very positive. Although (as always) it's never a definite until you get that stamp in the passport.

Watch that mailbox!


----------



## mamoun1982 (Apr 14, 2011)

Sure it means its approved, phone calls/interview is not essential anyway
but as Topcat said, celebrate when u got it stamped on the passport


----------



## young (May 9, 2011)

*got the letter *

I finally got the letter last thursday.
It took about 10 days after I was approved online!
So I sent my passport straightaway 

Thank you guys for your advice!!


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations Young, will you be applying for citizenship when the time comes?


----------



## young (May 9, 2011)

Thanks 
I don't think so.
My country doesn't allow multiple citizenship yet.
Is that really important?


----------



## young (May 9, 2011)

Thanks 
I don't think so.
My country doesn't allow multiple citizenship yet.
Is that really important?


----------



## karimax (Jun 5, 2011)

wow congratulations young.... you are very lucky... I hope I could be as lucky as you are.....


----------

